

Ask HN: Are links inside the HTML without using the ID or name needed? - yiedyie

Using anchors in the URL to point the reader to a specific section in an article or page is very useful but too often this are not to be found.<p>Wouldn&#x27;t be useful to be able to use something like XPath or CSS selectors in the URL to point to the specific section in the page you need to show?
======
loueed
I dont understand the problem, <a href="#video">Videos</a> and then another a
tag with the id <a id="videos"></a>. What can't be found?

